# Social Casino >  Favorite Shark Party Game

## ✧･Paul__✧･

Whats your favorite Shark Party Game?Mines Bingo!

----------


## jellypie200

Mines is bingo too

----------


## hmgdanielson

I have to admit that I downloaded Bingo as a promo and NEVER thought I would like it. And then... I totally love it.

----------


## rtfernandez

Very good.

----------


## cherryberry9

Slots all they way.

----------


## Azriemw3

Vote bingo

----------


## nachomandeluxe

Bingo. Haven't played the other games

----------

